# 1989 D21 Pickup Hood replacement



## jakjreyes (Mar 16, 2011)

I was hoping to find out if anyone can help me. I was wondering if there is a site that sales hoods for a 1989 D21 Pickup without the 3 slots in the front or if I can replace a 89 model hood with a 95 model hood?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, you can replace with the later style hood.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the newer hood will have 2 little holes for the emblem to fit into...


----------

